# Draft Cross doing dressage - Pics - enjoy



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

he. is. gorgeous! Glad to see the Draft Crosses representing the breed/s! Congrats on the 66%!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. You both looks great! Is he a clyde cross? I have a clyde/perch/paint/TB gelding, just 5 and we're just getting started in dressage. It's encouraging to see other big horses out there


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow, you guys look great. He's beautiful. Congrats on the score!


----------

